# Death Company Assault



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

a commission I finished of the other day, there was a lot of dawn of war reference going on for this pic, hope you guys like it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, this looks... Amazing!

Have some Rep .


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool! Looks like it came right out of a comic book!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Like it ? I love it ! Have some rep


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Rep for you mate - keep up the great work!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I would rep you again, but I can't atm, so I'll just offer praise instead


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work as usual Slaine! Love the prospective!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am impressed with the first person perspective too. You have carried it off flawlessly. Outstanding as usual.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This jumped up to the very top of my favorite art work list. I love 1st person perspectives.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

once again, simply stunning! Love the first person perspective as well!:good: + rep


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Not much to say other than stunning work. I have to agree with everyone else about the first person perspective. Don't see too many pieces of art with that view. +Rep friend


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful piece as always, slaine, you can literally feel the two armies getting ready to smash into each other haha


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I am really really tempted to photoshop this for humor purposes... other than that its really good.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Fantastic work of art! Good job.


----------



## bbqbeefburgerman (Jul 23, 2011)

I really love the first-person perspective, not many other artworks have this perspective


----------

